# LA Premier Boys DA (U12 & U13) - 2018/19 Season



## ADPSOCCER (Mar 11, 2018)

*DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY EXPANSION FOR THE 2018/19 SEASON*

_LA Premier FC will participate in both U-12 and U-13 Boys Age Groups within the US Soccer Development Academy for the 2018/19 Season._​

LA CANADA FLINTRIDGE (March 9, 2018) - LA Premier FC is delighted to announce an expansion in our Boys Development Academy offerings for this upcoming season. Upon review of our inaugural year as a member of the DA for Boys this past season we have been given an excellent opportunity to keep our U-12s moving forward and introduce the next age group of boys born in 2007 and 2008.

New clubs receiving expansion into new age groups were selected for admission to the Development Academy's 12th Season based on:

Academy Leadership and quality of coaching staff;
Desire to embrace Development Academy philosophy and core values;
Infrastructure and investment of resources;
Player Production history, player pool depth and geographic location.
In addditon, LA Premier has committed additional resources to our boys program to remove any financial barriers for participation this year in both the BU-12 and BU-13 age groups. Through partnerships and sponsorships, players wishing to earn a place with our Boys Development Academy Program will be able to do so without having to contribute financially. This effort by LA Premier is designed to offer this incredible opportunity to more players in our community and seek to compete at the highest level of the sport in the country.

All DA Staff have a USSF 'A' License:
Boys Academy Director and Coach - *Rod Lafaurie* / rod@lapremierfc.com / 818-389-8092
Head Coach - *Francisco Murguia* / Francisco@lapremierfc.com / 816-522-2714
Co-Head Coach - *Carlos Olivares* / carloso320@aol.com / 818-232-1758

For more information on how to join our Boys DA Program, please visit our webpage: www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysda

To request a trial with for players born in 2008, 2007 or 2006 please complete this short survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/BoysDA

To view the Full Press release from US Soccer, please visit: http://www.ussoccerda.com/home.php

Thank You,
Barry Ritson

Executive Director


----------

